# Too many fish??



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I have a 55 gal tank that I have had up and running for about 3 months. The tank is cycled now and I would lke to add more fish. I don't want to over stock the tank would this be too many to have in total??

6 platies
3 guppies (1 male 2 female) 5 diamond tetras
4 siamese algae eaters
5 panda corys
2 gouramis (maybe dwarf maybe something else like honey or pearl)
1 snowball pleco
1 golden mystery snail
maybe an invertabrate like a rock shrimp
and of course the ocasional fry


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

Assuming that you have adequate filtration then I'd say that your stock list should be fine for a 55 gal. Since most of those fish, maybe minus the sae and the gourami's (depending on species) stay quite small, you shouldn't have any issues, might even be able to add more


----------



## Tamakun (Mar 30, 2008)

It looks like you have approximately 25 "inches" of fish. Remember that there's an adage that you should have around 1 gallon per inch of fish - unless your fish are larger than I'm guessing, your tank could probably handle that - and just be cautious of having wildly different sizes of fish, like Gouramis.

(I had a gourami a long time ago that was way too big compared to the other fish... it harassed the others and then the fish must've ganged-up on it at some point )

I mean, look at how many fish are in my 47-gallon tank (in my sig)! I'm sure what you're proposing would be fine.


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys I will start intiducing new fish to the tank beginning this weekend


----------

